# Exterior Custom Brick Painting



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 14, 2007)

Thought I would get a couple second opinions on this. I have to paint some Exterior Custom Brick, the last I herd was to use Acrylic latex paint or stain but should I prime with a latex exterior primer first or just go with the paint or stain.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 15, 2007)

Brick is one of very few finishes on a house that doesn't require any maintenance; why would anyone want to paint it. You'll be very lucky if the paint lasts 8 years, then you'll have to do it again. Does not compute!

Yes there should be a primer used; I recommend a block filler applied with a 1" lambs wool roller.
Glenn


----------



## Square Eye (Mar 15, 2007)

Prime it if the brick is a contrasting color or has different colors from brick to brick.
Latex is fine, block filler isn't necessary on smooth brick.
Never use an oil base paint, 
always use an oil base stain..
Stain and paint have such different properties that Oil will work better for stain but oil basedpaint would harden to a flakey mess.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks a bunch you guys, my suspicions where right it seems. I myself would never paint brick unless it was a terrible color or just grey, its for a new customer who is very head strong on what she wants so I just keep my trap shut on this one. My wife(color consulting pro ) and myself thinks shes nuts. She is going to be putting stucco on her house with new trims around the windows and doors and we think if she was to pick just the right color  for the stucco and trims the brick would look very nice. The brick is very rough but want to keep it that way so I am going to look into a superior latex exterior primer and Acrylic latex paint from ben moore. I am even going to talk with the rep to see what they have to say about this before going any further with the quote.


----------



## glennjanie (Mar 17, 2007)

To keep the rough texture and still get a good cover, you can't beat an airless spray. Do it on a calm day when most of the neighborhood is gone to work. Airless has no overspray but you'd be surprised how many people would like to have their car repainted at your expense.
Glenn


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh I here you glenn, Have done a lot of airless spraying over the years and CALM is the biggest improtance when it comes to spraying out side. I do plan on spraying, it would take way to much time and effort to do it by hand and there is no nabours close by to worry about and I "ALWAYS" put a big sign up.


----------

